# My New Built-In Grill



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Well after talking about it and figuring out what i wanted for the last 3 months. I finally knocked it out. I'm ready to start Grilling on it here pretty soon. I'll still be cookin on my big Charcoal Pit but i am ready to get home from work and knock out a steak in 20 with this now. 
Cost was a little more then i thought it would be when i looked into it 3 months ago but those dam LED lights on the RCS made it a must.
Let me know what yall think.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet! Always gotta go with the LED options.


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude that rocks! I mean Very nice indeed!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

sweet mind sharing what something like that runs?


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

mustangeric said:


> sweet mind sharing what something like that runs?


Well the grill ran a little more then i expected. I was thinking about getting a Jennair but was hearing to many bad things about them. So that made me look in another direction. I found RCS grills and saw how good their warranty is compared to others and their price for the quality. Then i saw the model that had the LED lights and i had to have that one. So the grill and access door ran $1850, materials (cement, rebar, grout, sealant, mortor, cement board, blocks,) bricks were free $200, tile $200
Wife doesn't know the full amount but shes already throwing it in my face when i ask her about a purchase. So i guess i will have to get used to it for a while. I'll still use my big pit for burgers and my slow cooking but this will help during the week with the kids and being able to cook in a hurry and not have wait a while. 
Thanks for the kind words all, I'm pretty stoked about it. Haven't cooked on it yet. Waiting for my dad to get in town to pops its cherry.


----------



## Saltster82 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You did a great job on the brick work.

TH


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Pretty soon you will forget how much it cost, how long you had to work to pay for it, yada, yada, yada! You will soon have memories that are priceless, like breaking it in with your Dad. Romance your bride with a special dinner (no kids):tongue:- thick juicy steaks, maybe a little wine, have some flowers. All that noise from her will go away..........


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Looking good !


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm envious! If it cooks close to as good as it looks you'll be the most popular guy on the block. I assume there's a drink chiller close by..


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Arlon said:


> I'm envious! If it cooks close to as good as it looks you'll be the most popular guy on the block. I assume there's a drink chiller close by..


Didn't go with a frig since i have one in the garage and one in the house. Kind of over kill. I'm not to lazy to run inside and grab one. Or when people are over they can reach into the Yeti.


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

LOOKS PIMP! Good job!


----------

